# machinist



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

have you ever needed a part made or couldn't find a replacement part,,,i have a friend that is a finished pro machinist,,his work is great and no job too large or small,,his work is accurate and very precise,,all he needs is a print or the measurements of what you need,,this is not a backyard machinist working out of his shop,,,he has all the equipment to do what you need,,and he does not charge what a machine shop would to make it,,im sure you will be surprised,,,if anyone is interested,,pm me and I will give you his email address,,thank you


----------

